# VK South - New Stock in



## Vape King South (19/4/16)

AIO Starter kits
Billow V3
VCMT Clone 25mm & 30mm
Griffin Clone Black
Paulies E-Liquid
Air Force One RDA Clone Splattered Edition
Moradin RTA
Suicide Bunny Full Range
IJust 2 Kits

And dont forget to come try the Rebel Lion & King Royale ranges on the dripper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

